

Ask HN: What's up in Paris? - cixa

I am in Paris setting up my show at the Photo-Levallois: http://www.photo-levallois.org/accueil.html<p>Any recommendations for food or interesting things to do?<p>Thank you.
======
bomdelata
If you like a good hot chocolate and cakes go to Plaza Athénée it is expensive
I wouldn't miss it

Go to Basilique du Sacré-Coeur de Montmartre and enjoy Paris from there you
must do that

Go to Egyptian session at Luvre Museum it is fabulous

Be aware with ring scam around Eifel tower Romenians folow you and trow away a
ring in front of you and try to get someting from you avoid them

have a nice trip

and follow me @bomdelata

------
variety
It's _Paris_ , man. You don't need recommendations. It's mind-blowing, sensory
overload everywhere. Just walk down the street.

